# Size comparison photos



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone have a link? Sometimes the search funtion doesnt like me, im just looking for photos of frogs with common things with them (I.e. a dime or qaurter) thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a few shots like you are looking for. These are of young Varadero froglets. I believe they were around 1 to 3 months at the time. Last one is a standard imitator, full grown, on my thumb. I guess he heard he is a "thumbnail"!  "groan"--sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I have a few shots like you are looking for. These are of young Varadero froglets. I believe they were around 1 to 3 months at the time. Last one is a standard imitator, full grown, on my thumb. I guess he heard he is a "thumbnail"!  "groan"--sorry, couldn't help it.


That's were they got there names.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

here is one, so you have an idea... they grow fst


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Dendrobates Tinctorius Cobalt
about 1 year and 3 month old

4cm = 1.57 in


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Leuc 3 to 4 months otw


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazing, thanks guys. After looking at all macro shots in vivariums they all looked big, now next to a penny or on your thumb, really pits them in perspective.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Bristles,
Is that one of my froglets?


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is a 7 to 8 month old sitting on a nickel


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice pix. I never see my thumbnail. I see why they arent for the new guys.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

yes, I tried to get more than one in the shot but choreographing frogs is like herding cats


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

tortoisekeeper said:


> Here is a 7 to 8 month old sitting on a nickel


There seems to be quite the variance in size on these guys. The care sheets on here say they are a large frog. However other resources say fully grown up to 2cm and I've heard some up to 5cm.

What is your experience with fully grown size? Does it depend on line?

- ryan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rsain said:


> There seems to be quite the variance in size on these guys. The care sheets on here say they are a large frog. However other resources say fully grown up to 2cm and I've heard some up to 5cm.
> 
> What is your experience with fully grown size? Does it depend on line?
> 
> - ryan


This is too general a question. Dart frogs come in many sizes. The ones I showed are young thumbnails. Thumbnails are much smaller than Tincs. A one inch thumbnail would be considered pretty big. Tincs get much bigger. Luecs and Auratus lie somewhere in between.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> This is too general a question. Dart frogs come in many sizes. The ones I showed are young thumbnails. Thumbnails are much smaller than Tincs. A one inch thumbnail would be considered pretty big. Tincs get much bigger. Luecs and Auratus lie somewhere in between.


Sorry Doug - wasn't clear. I was referring to the D. Auratus that was posted by tortoisekeeper - given that it was 7-8 months old I was shocked as to how small it still was given it's reputation as a "larger D. frog". 

We are looking to get some thumbs (R. vents) - but this sure is an appealing little guy. And if they stay very small (~3cm) then we may consider going this direction as it was what the wife wanted in the first place.

- Ryan


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I have only had the auratus for 4 months but from others I have seen they don't get much bigger than they are now. Look at the difference in size in my Leucs they are about 6 months old.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, that one in front looks rather interesting


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Wow, that one in front looks rather interesting


interesting how?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

tortoisekeeper said:


> I have only had the auratus for 4 months but from others I have seen they don't get much bigger than they are now.


I would say mine is fairly large...







...that is a quarter.

Sorry for the crappy pic but here is one of a female benedicta next to a quarter...







...definitely one of the larger thumbs.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

tortoisekeeper said:


> interesting how?


Maybe it's just the angle, but it seems to have a unique pattern. I like it.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

B-NICE said:


> Nice pix. I never see my thumbnail. I see why they arent for the new guys.


Well, maybe you need a couple more friends for the thumb. I see my INIBICO variabilis all the time. They're almost always out and they have been since I got them almost a year ago. I can't say the same thing about my former vantrimaculatas( now Amazonicas) which are fairly shy.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to keep straying off topic, but my FGs are pretty bold. They must spend 75% of their waking time right up front by the glass. The female barely moves when I intrude.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Sorry to keep straying off topic, but my FGs are pretty bold. They must spend 75% of their waking time right up front by the glass. The female barely moves when I intrude.


Weird. They are breeding, and I've heard that makes them bolder in the long run.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

tortoisekeeper said:


> Leuc 3 to 4 months otw


My leucs are much larger than this and they morphed out about a month ago. I have one about thats size, but he's only 12 or so days ootw. I will try to take a picture for comparison.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow I look forward to seeing the pictures. Mine came from a very reputable breeder who is a member of this forum.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Tortoise keeper, here is a picture of one of mine. He's actually not much bigger than your frog, when I put him next the penny, I was thinking he was twice the size of your guy until I put him into perspective.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

some of my juvenile luecs around 6 months


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I love this thread


----------

